# Carpro Perl



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

So, just picked up a bottle to try out. 

Wondering what dilution ratio people are using for it are - for the different areas it can be used for ? 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi Andy,

I use it 1:1 on tyres & 3:1 on exterior trim & engine bay dressing


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Recommend dilution ratio (parts to water). Please note, I have never used it inside.

- External plastics - 1: 3
- Engine - 1:1~3
- Tires - 1:1
- Interior rubber / dashboard / leather / vinyl - 1:5


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I use neat on tyres i was using 1:1 but for me neat improves the look and longevity very slightly.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome stuff mate, I used some about an hour ago. Neat on tyres, worked in with a brush helps. Remove excess on wheels. 1 in 3 for engine and exterior trim. 1 in 5 or 6 in my experience is fine for interior use. Buff well, as it can smear.
I keep about half for neat use and other bottles for differing dilutions.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I am looking for a wipe on exterior dressing for slightly faded exterior trim that has some degree of durability. 

I don't want a permanent restorer like C4, i just want something quick and easy to use on a fairly regular basis.

Currently i use Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care on interior trim and their Bumper and Trim Gel on exterior.

The Bumper and Trim Gel seems to last anything up to 2 months on exterior trim, so i would want that sort of durability or better.

I have read all the rave reviews on PERL, but am trying to find out how long it would withstand typical UK weather when used at 3:1 dilution ?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator - Soul Boy recommended it to me the other day and I grabbed some, it's phenomenal and reportedly has 6-9 months durability. Although I did find that Surfex HD stripped it off (fair enough).

Here's a video of me using it compared to Auto Finesse Revive (revive is nearer the rear wheel- RHS of the screen - Nanolex on the left hand side)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNDQnQLn0Kh/

Here's a 50/50 https://photos.app.goo.gl/rzveB4aPWcKyGGwV8


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Eurgh, seemingly posted a new reply rather than edited the last one, sorry.

My review and comparison video will be up next Friday on YouTube, I've got a bit more editing to do yet.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SuperchargedLlama said:


> Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator - Soul Boy recommended it to me the other day and I grabbed some, it's phenomenal and reportedly has 6-9 months durability. Although I did find that Surfex HD stripped it off (fair enough).
> 
> Here's a video of me using it compared to Auto Finesse Revive (revive is nearer the rear wheel- RHS of the screen - Nanolex on the left hand side)
> 
> ...


And it's still going strong six months on but tomorrow it'll be removed as I'll be carrying out my six monthly detailing on my M2 Competition. It'll be a cool cloudy day which is perfect for detailing.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks guys, really helpful. :thumb: 

Hoping to try it out over weekend :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

GleemSpray said:


> I am looking for a wipe on exterior dressing for slightly faded exterior trim that has some degree of durability.
> 
> I don't want a permanent restorer like C4, i just want something quick and easy to use on a fairly regular basis.?


I've just bought some Nanolex trim rejuvenator on the back of SB recommendation - worked very well and pleased with it.

Going to pop a short review write up on it :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Andyblue said:


> Thanks guys, really helpful. :thumb:
> 
> Hoping to try it out over weekend :thumb:


Forgot to add...

I always use deionized water & find PERL lasts really well :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> I've just bought some Nanolex trim rejuvenator on the back of SB recommendation - worked very well and pleased with it.
> 
> Going to pop a short review write up on it :thumb:


It's seriously good isn't it?


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

SuperchargedLlama said:


> It's seriously good isn't it?


If Surfex-HD can strip it I will continue to use PERL & C4 for a more perm barrier.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Rappy said:


> Forgot to add...
> 
> I always use deionized water & find PERL lasts really well :thumb:


Oh okay. I'll have a look to see if I can find any ?

Any reason why ??


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Andyblue said:


> Oh okay. I'll have a look to see if I can find any ?
> 
> Any reason why ??


Halfords sell it, supermarkets, Screwfix etc...or via ebay.

The main reason like hard water areas really, calcuim deposits etc..

In my glass concentrate & any water based dressings always deionized water.

I know a few people slate PERL on here for durability. But good prep & using deionized water has served me well over the years :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Interesting read here

https://alpineclean.com/use-deionized-water-cleaning/


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I bought a water filter a year or so ago and it made a massive difference to detailing the car. Being ultra stingy, I use it sparingly but it really helps in the final stages. If you have a condensing tumble dryer, the water from that is also perfect to dilute your products - especially for QD and interior stuff.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Rappy said:


> If Surfex-HD can strip it I will continue to use PERL & C4 for a more perm barrier.


Surfex strips PERL too in my experience, which is why I didn't jump on that one myself. I've turned in to a Gyeon Junkie so I've been using Trim which I really like, but it needs a garage to cure it, or an IR lamp which I've not invested in yet.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Personally I wouldn’t use Surfex HD unless it’s part of a Decontamination wash then it doesn’t matter if it strips or partially strips trim rejuvenator. I apply trim rejuvenator as part of my six monthly detail and there onwards it’s just routine maintenance washes which don’t include Surfex HD except for tyres and under arches but not on plastic trim or the car’s bodywork :detailer:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Personally I wouldn't use Surfex HD unless it's part of a Decontamination wash then it doesn't matter if it strips or partially strips trim rejuvenator. I apply trim rejuvenator as part of my six monthly detail and there onwards it's just routine maintenance washes which don't include Surfex HD except for tyres and under arches but not on plastic trim or the car's bodywork :detailer:


You're absolutely on the money there. I should have tested autofoam on it or something to see if that would affect it as part of a standard wash process a lot of people would follow over the winter.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

okay, getting to buy some stuff and came across PERL. would it be wise to get a 500ml bottle given that i'd use it only on tires, as i don't have any plastic on car except engine bay? whats the shelf time after opening? and.. is it that good on tires, hopefully not shine but a satin look?


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

greymda said:


> okay, getting to buy some stuff and came across PERL. would it be wise to get a 500ml bottle given that i'd use it only on tires, as i don't have any plastic on car except engine bay? whats the shelf time after opening? and.. is it that good on tires, hopefully not shine but a satin look?


I did the opposite based on that exact logic and went with a litre :lol:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Also good for outside plastic furniture like chairs tables and storage boxes, I do mine once a year.

Clean with degreaser rinse and spray 1:1 whilst still wet.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

greymda said:


> okay, getting to buy some stuff and came across PERL. would it be wise to get a 500ml bottle given that i'd use it only on tires, as i don't have any plastic on car except engine bay? whats the shelf time after opening? and.. is it that good on tires, hopefully not shine but a satin look?


I went for a 500ml bottle to try it out, bearing in mind you dilute it depending upon what you're going to use it on...


----------

